
Awesome machine learning - nrooot
https://github.com/josephmisiti/awesome-machine-learning
======
dhj
For those of you wondering about the "awesome list" phenomenon (as I was). It
is a git repository that is marked as being a curated list of awesome things.
Here is a manifesto:

[https://github.com/sindresorhus/awesome/blob/master/awesome....](https://github.com/sindresorhus/awesome/blob/master/awesome.md)

Edit: Don't know if any other infrastructure has sprung up around it. Maybe an
awesome list of awesome tools?

------
elcapitan
Awesome lists are the new yahoo.

~~~
romaniv
Not sure it's a bad thing. Yahoo worked when the internet was smaller. For
fields with reasonable amount of information the model is better than just
searching for stuff.

~~~
elcapitan
Yeah, 'curation' seems to be a larger trend anyway.

------
standardsam
Is there a collection of general machine learning resources (blogs, books,
people to follow on twitter etc.) for someone wanting to get started?

~~~
larrydag
This is a pretty good start

[http://hackershelf.com/topic/machine-
learning/](http://hackershelf.com/topic/machine-learning/)

[http://culll.com/news/](http://culll.com/news/)

------
ultimatejman
You are awesome, thank you

